# With Caution



## QC (May 31, 2010)

A late news item here, Zaid al Masri, no. 3 in Al Qaida presumed dead in the Peoples Tiolet of Pakistan.
I say with caution as previously guys like him have returned. Any news from other sources?


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2010)

I heard nothing, but i will raise a  drink and hope his soul is for ever fucked by a pig.


----------



## Bellona (Jun 1, 2010)

pardus said:


> I heard nothing, but i will raise a  drink and hope his soul is for ever fucked by a pig.



I love the way you think! 

I know this fucker below is dead...I had a party when I got word aobut him...but as far as Zaid al Masri???? Dunno...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7339324.stm


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2010)

This shit's like an Elvis sighting, they have more lives than Tupac.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 1, 2010)

Well as of this morning Al Qaeda confirmed him dead.


----------



## Bellona (Jun 1, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> This shit's like an Elvis sighting, they have more lives than Tupac.



I think I pee'd a little...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 1, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## QC (Jun 1, 2010)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...hanistan_Chief_Mustafa_Abu_al-Yazid_Is_Killed

Yazid was a close associate of terror chief Osama bin Laden and is thought to have helped fund several of the 9/11 hijackers.
_There is no information yet about how he died._
In Washington, a US official said there is "strong reason" to believe Yazid is dead and that he was killed in Pakistan's tribal areas.
"In terms of counter-terrorism, this would be a big victory," the official added.
Yazid was on the list of individuals, organisations and charities whose assets were frozen by the US Treasury after the 9/11 attacks.
According to the US Federal Bureau of Investigation, he transferred funds via Dubai to Mohammed Atta, Marwan al-Shehhi and Wal al-Shehri, who flew aircraft into the Twin Towers and the Pentagon.


----------

